# Is there a platinum melting oven???



## jjohio (Aug 2, 2011)

just wondering if anybody makes a oven or furnace hot enough to melt platinum??...I wanna buy one if there is one made!


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 2, 2011)

You should probably look into induction furnace.
Search the forum, its been discussed.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 2, 2011)

They're not cheap.
https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=&q=induction+furnace+platinum&sourceid=navclient-ff&rlz=1B3MOZA_enUS408US409&ie=UTF-8&aq=0&oq=induction+furnace+plat&lr=all


----------



## shadybear (Aug 2, 2011)

I like how one of the searches brings up a list which includes the
UFO furnace claiming it can melt platinum with a propane torch

http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/103882277/UFO_Micro_Furnace_machine.html


----------



## nickvc (Aug 3, 2011)

shadybear said:


> I like how one of the searches brings up a list which includes the
> UFO furnace claiming it can melt platinum with a propane torch
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/103882277/UFO_Micro_Furnace_machine.html




Must be the special flux that brings the melting pint down..... :roll:


----------



## qst42know (Aug 14, 2011)

Amalgamite is the name I've heard associated with bismuth. So platinum dissolved into molten bismuth, sort of deceptive in that it's not hot enough to melt pure platinum and you end up with an alloy button.


----------



## Kats12 (Aug 21, 2011)

well i melted platinum with gloor torch and propane-butan/medical oxygen gas,
the platinum was in powdered form and it melted perfectly, i even tried to remelt it and I was successful.
It was done on chamotte brick.
It is possible to melt it with propane...
Due to large surface in powdered form(black powder) m.p. is very low , around 900 celsius.
In very small spheres platinum is also possible to melt with propane, if the torch diameter is bigger then diameter of spheres.But the mixture of prop-bu/O2 must be at maximum
pressure. available on exit from the torch- max throttle...
Kats


----------

